# Front spindles for AWD?



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

As stated in the General>General forum, I'm doing a ground up sports car build, and am thinking about using the RB26DETT. My problem is that I didn't know if the front spindles/knuckles were something special in the AWD Skylines in order to connect the front drive shafts to the wheels. My car would be using a Mustang II or similar front suspension and steering system, probabally from a company like Flaming River or Kugel Komponents, but if the spindles from these setups won't work, I'm gonna have to figure out somehting that will...

Thanks for any help!
-MR


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

I think you would be better off trying to put the GT-R front suspension onto your project. It would be a lot easier than trying to adapt the front spindles to your suspension.

The price of a complete front clip is not much more than an engine trans, so I would go that route. The 4WD system uses a bunch of sensors including 2 G sensors on the transmission tunnel and the ECU in the trunk. So make sure you get all the bits and you will HAVE to get a FSM so you can make it all work.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

*hmmn...*

I've tried looking for front clips online, but I can't find any. Is there a notable source for them? Would I stil be able to get the trunk EC that you speak of? I live in Florida, USA and probably wouldn't be able to do a pick-up...

Would it be easier to use the AWD setup from the Pulsar GTi-R with the transverse SR20DET? Or maybe to link an Audi or Subaru AWD system to the RB motor? Or maybe to lock the trans in AWD mode full-time?

My source for the engine and trans is (for the time being) www.jspecauto.com , but all that they sell is the engine and trans.

Thanks a ton for the info!
-MR


----------

